# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Eesti meistrivoistlused IPO 2010/Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО 2010.

## Tatjana

Eesti Meistriv&#245;istlused IPO-s 2010 toimuvad 24.07.2010. V&#245;istluste kohtunik on Alfons van den Bosch (Belgia), varrukamehed Jevgeni Kaverin ja Janar Klement.
V&#245;istluse kuulekuse ja kaitseosa toimuvad Kohila kooli staadionil. (Kohila, Kooli 1, www.kohilasport.ee)
J&#228;lg toimub mullap&#245;llul
VIDEO 

Kokkusaamise koht: Tallinna poolt Rapla linna sisses&#245;idu juures paremal pool asuvas bensiinijaamas Hepa:
*1. j&#228;ljegrupp kell 7.45, 
2. j&#228;ljegrupp kell 9.20*

Loositud stardij&#228;rjekord:

1. saksa lambakoer Apollon vom Endrefalva, koerajuht: Kairi Viherpuu
2. saksa lambakoer Estrellest Josette-Emilie, koerajuht: Kristiin Keernik
3. suursnautser Phoenix Emperor Bewitch Bodyposture, koerajuht: Tiina Madisson
4. saksa lambakoer Ratsumestarin Drago, koerajuht: Urve Lageda
5. saksa lambakoer Quay v.d. Moezenbulte, koerajuht: Tatjana Tsernjakova
6. saksa lambakoer Tiko Lofanna, koerajuht: Raul &#213;ismaa
7. dobermann Onaoma De-Light, koerajuht: Aivo Oblikas
8. dobermann Haus Riback Adele, koerajuht: Mari Ojarand


J&#228;ljegrupid:

I j&#228;ljegrupp koerad numbritega 1 - 4

II j&#228;ljegrupp koerad numbritega 5 - 8

J&#228;ljel kasutatavad esemed on firmalt Kaitsekoer. Vaata pilti 

J&#228;ljepanija:A. Vali, R. Radala.

Kontaktid:

J&#228;ljepanemise eest vastutav: T. Vanaveski +372 5150404.

Platsi eest vastutav: J Aljohhina +372 56809707.

Registreerimise eest vastutav: V. Roosioks +372 079133.

Peasekret&#246;r: L. Pajula

*Ajakava:* 

11.40 - 12.00  1. grupi soojendus kuulekuseks staadionil; 
12.00 - 12.20 2.grupi soojendus staadionil; 
12.30 kuulekuse osa; 
14.40 kaitse osa; 
16.00 autasustamine

----------


## Tatjana

Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО 2010 года состоится,  судья соревнований Alfons van den Bosch ( Бельгия) фигуранты Евгений Каверин, Янар Клемент.

Место проведения соревнований, разделы В и С : спортивный комплекс в Кохила ( г. Кохила, Кооли,1 www.kohilasport.ee)

Раздел А (следовая работа) будет проходить на пашне. 
Видео полей.
Место сбора: на бензозаправке HEPA, которая расположена при вьезде в г. Рапла из Таллинна с правой стороны.
7.45 - 1-я группа;
9.20 - 2-я группа.

Спортсмены стартуют в следующем порядке:

1. saksa lambakoer Apollon vom Endrefalva, koerajuht: Kairi Viherpuu
2. saksa lambakoer Estrellest Josette-Emilie, koerajuht: Kristiin Keernik
3. suursnautser Phoenix Emperor Bewitch Bodyposture, koerajuht: Tiina Madisson
4. saksa lambakoer Ratsumestarin Drago, koerajuht: Urve Lageda
5. saksa lambakoer Quay v.d. Moezenbulte, koerajuht: Tatjana Tsernjakova
6. saksa lambakoer Tiko Lofanna, koerajuht: Raul &#213;ismaa
7. dobermann Onaoma De-Light, koerajuht: Aivo Oblikas
8. dobermann Haus Riback Adele, koerajuht: Mari Ojarand

1-я следовая группа номера 1-4; 2-я следовая группа 5-8.

Вещи для обозначения на следу фирмы kaitsekoer. См. Фото 

Прокладчики: А. Вяли, Р. Радала.

Контакты:

Ответственный за прокладку следов: Т. Ванавески, тел. +372 5150404.

Ответственный за площадку: Е. Алёхина +372 56809707.

Ответсвенный за регистрацию: В. Роосиокс +372 079133.

Главный секретарь: Л. Паюла

*Расписание соревнований:*
11.40 -12.00 1-я группа  - разминка послушания на стадионе; 
12.00-12.20  2-я группа - разминка на стадионе; 
12.30 начало послушания; 
14.40 начало защиты; 
16.00 награждение.

----------


## barrbosa

_Поздравляем Ура !!! Татьяна 1 место чемпионат Эстонии по IPO_ :Ax:

----------


## Natusik

С удовольствием поздравляю Таню с очередной победой!

Где можно глянуть общие результаты?

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Поздравления победительнице и призерам!!! ))
 :Ax: 
Полные результаты здесь:
http://www.sportkoer.com/IPOEMV/

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Где-то, у кого-то есть много фотографий с Чемпионата...
Ждем-с...

----------


## Nikolai

> Где-то, у кого-то есть много фотографий с Чемпионата...
> Ждем-с...


этот кто то где то сейчас весь в запаре, и занимается фотографиями для форума. 
когда то даже их здесь выставит :Ae: 
Кать, спасибо за фотку. а то у меня нет почти фотографий со мной :Af:

----------


## Nikolai

в довершение к вышесказанному. хочется верить что Лёша ещё и видео покажет о том как...


...Катя показывает что умеет пить водку из пластикового стаканчика без помощи рук:


...Тане идёт красно-белый зонт со зверушками:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

возращаясь к посту номер девять в этой теме...

... "стаканчики" у Кати получились:


... с Женей всё ясно, так же как и с Катей:


... чтобы не выдать дрожь в руках, камеру надо держать двумя руками:

----------


## Nikolai

на арене звезды вечера Таня и Квай:


Квай может бегать даже с закрытыми глазами:


Шо такое? Правая часть апортировочного предмета явно тяжелее...:

----------


## Nubira

Коляя фотки супппер!  :0188:  :Ay:  :0386:

----------


## Nikolai

> Коляя фотки супппер!


спасибо, Юля.. я стараюсь :Ab:

----------


## barrbosa

Ай да Коля молодей везде успеет  :Ap:

----------


## Nikolai

> Ай да Коля молодей везде успеет


на то у меня и фотоаппарат чтоб за вами присматривать, да моменты подлавливать  :Af:

----------


## Lex

Коля! Отличные фото  :Ay:  Хотим ещё!  :0332:

----------


## Tatjana K

Татьяна !!! Поздравляю!!! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Всем большое спасибо за поздравления! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> на то у меня и фотоаппарат чтоб за вами присматривать, да моменты подлавливать


Мастер, слов нет!!! :0222:  
Коля, спасибо тебе огромное за фото от всех нас и от меня лично! Ждем еще и еще фоток!  :0433:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

Катя репетирует монолог Гамлета... 


капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь...


мы с Тамарой ходим парой...

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

Тане дали караоки...


за пение ей даже дали приз...

----------


## Nikolai

Алексей транслировал всё по спутниковому телевидению...


Женя молится и просит прощения за то что пугал собачек...

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Коля, 
у тебя супер фотографии!!! Моменты изумительные!
А коментарии... вобще нет слов.  :Ap:

----------


## Natusik

> Коля, 
> у тебя супер фотографии!!! Моменты изумительные!
> А коментарии... вобще нет слов.


Ага, класс!!!
Когда у отличного фотографа так выражено чувство юмора - цены этому фотографу нет!  :Ax:   :0196:

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, я всегда знала, что ты ТАЛАНТ!!! :0196:  :Aa:

----------


## inna

Татьяна,поздравляю с очередной победой!!!  :Ax: 
Коляй фотки как всегда класс! :Ad:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

Коля, фотографии просто супер!!! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Нус, с фотками разобрались, спасибо Коле за оперативность. :Ab: 

Теперь ждём видео от Кати и мой отчет о соревнованиях!

Хорошо, если бы отзывы были о соревнованиях тоже или хотя бы вопросы. :0493:

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна,поздравляю с очередной победой!!!


Инна, спасибо! :Ab:

----------


## Ganetski

Поздравляю.

----------


## JuliaV

Татьяна, поздравляю!!!  :Ax:

----------


## barrbosa

> Нус, с фотками разобрались, спасибо Коле за оперативность.
> 
> Теперь ждём видео от Кати и мой отчет о соревнованиях!
> 
> Хорошо, если бы отзывы были о соревнованиях тоже или хотя бы вопросы.


Поле для следа было очень лёгким 
Что помешало 4 собакам вообще не взять след или это такая низкая подготовка

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Татьяна, от всей души поздравляю Вас с победой!  :Ax:

----------


## natafox

Татьяна, поздравляю! С опазданием, сорри. 


ВЫ с Кваем молодцы, не смотря ни на что. 

Можно вопрос - эти дубовые венки долго хранятся? 


Фотки отличные!!!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, поздравляю! С опазданием, сорри. 
> 
> 
> ВЫ с Кваем молодцы, не смотря ни на что. 
> 
> Можно вопрос - эти дубовые венки долго хранятся? 
> 
> 
> Фотки отличные!!!!


Всем еще раз спасибо за поздравления!  :Ax: 

Наташа, венок в такую жару засох через пару дней.

----------

